# Sentra Wallpaper



## pyrocrickett (Jun 12, 2003)

Thought I'd share this with you guys:
After reading through " This will make you 1.6 guys feel much better", I was inspired to Photoshop this wallpaper together.








(Yes, it's a '94 3.8L V6, exactly the car one of my friends drives - muwahahahahahaha! ) 
Enjoy, and happy 'Stang hunting!


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

What no sr20?


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

Why are you saying you can kill a 'Stang with your 1.6?? No offense, but the 'Stang, even with just a V6, would eat you for lunch.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I think he got a little too happy reading this thread
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11050&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


----------



## pyrocrickett (Jun 12, 2003)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *I think he got a little too happy reading this thread
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11050&perpage=15&pagenumber=1 *


Yeah, I guess I kinda did...but seriously, our little 1.6L I4's posting _very_ comparable times to an American 3.8L V6 makes me smile.  Bolt a 4-speed to my GA16DE (which I have) and pair the 'Stang's 3.8 with an auto, and you even further increase the Sentra's chances of not only hanging with the Mustang, but probably even beating it! Toss in a "driver" who thinks he's the shiz just 'cause he's got an American "muscle" car, and the gap widens even more. I personally find that to be quite entertaining!

(Yes, I know the '94 Mustang was seriously underpowered by nearly all standards, and that Ford remedied that problem quickly, and that the GA16 has absolutely no chance against any GT, Cobra, 5.0 or any other bigger 'Stang, but do you know how many posers own '94-ish 3.8L V6 Mustangs with automatics?! I could list off at least 4 I've seen today!)


----------

